# TOONS FOR ALUMINUM BOAT



## outhouse (Mar 11, 2010)

I HAVE A 16 FT. ALUMA WELD JON BOAT THAT I BOWFISH FROM AND BOAT IS VERY SHAKEY ,I KNOW THERE IS SOMEONE OUT THERE WHO CUSTOM BUILDS **** BOXES IN THE HOUSTON AREA , CAN SOMEONE HELP ME .


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I beleive C&S Outboards on Hwy 90 in Crosby will put the boxes on, not sure of price.


----------



## kelley350x (Mar 4, 2010)

link to my photos (link)

Watsons propeller put these on for me, but they are located in groves.
he did a much better job than i expected, he matched the lines of the boat like they were original.

about the best pic


----------



## outhouse (Mar 11, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the imput, good fishing


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Hold it....float pods are NOT going to help the boat if it is too skinny and shaky. Float pods get the BACK of the boat out of the water more so it floats shallower. They make the boat longer, not wider.

If you want to help them get some 6in PVC pipe and will it with foam and cap them off. Then rig them to the sides of the boat and it will help stabilize the boat quite a bit. I saw it done with propane tanks once. Those attached to their front deck so they were removable when they were running the outboard and helped a WHOLE lot.


----------



## outhouse (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks for the advice ,now i gotta get both . mo money.


----------

